# Decorative Culinary Art (non-food)



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Do you collect and display food art prints or any other kitchen and food-related works of art?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a 4ft tall pig in a chefs outfit and a bunch of food photos and art on the walls some I have taken and some purchased


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The only "food art" I have is a poster.

This poster was very popular in the early 80's and is a cartoon by a French artist by the name of "Blachon" It depicts a very humorous look at a French hotel kitchen, and you can stare at it for hours and find something new to laugh at.....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I used to have my sugar sculptures and chocolate roses hanging around, but those don't last!  Now I just have these in my kitchen. My little Chef and waiter that the kitchen was designed around, and my Jennifer Garant prints. A couple of bowls that were wedding gifts and my "Das is Zucker" Ewald Notter poster.



























By the way, the pictures are old. The kitchen and dining room have since been refined a bit!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

My husband is a visual artist and I cherish the first drawing he ever gave. "Scattered onions on the Floor" in pastel on paper. In the past year he has begun to do monotypes of wild game pre-slaughter. Beautiful black and whites of wild hare on a table, a chicken hanging upside down, and a fallen doe.


----------

